# A silly project for the shop



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

This lid for my coffee mug may not be the silliest project I’ve ever made although it could be close. Of course, I pride myself on making nonsensical and silly things so this is my kind of shop project.

See, I drink coffee all day and like to have cup in the shop. What I don’t like is sawdust in my coffee so I wanted something to cover the cup when I’m not drinking. Oh sure, I know there are all kinds of commercial cups out there with fancy tops that have little sliding covers or such but that’s not *The Woodworker Way*. If you have a lathe you turn something like this. If you have a brand spanking new CNC you gleefully put it to work. 

Besides, sometimes you need to swill down a big gulp of dark roast expresso-grade caffeine to keep on moving and those store-bought sippin’ things ain’t gonna cut it. Does my lid help keep the coffee warm? I don’t know and I don’t care. Hot or cold, coffee’s coffee and I’ll give it up when they pry the cup from my cold, dead hand. It won’t be easy, it’ll be a tight grip. :wink:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

@Gaffboat -- don't like coffee, but I love your simple solution to the sawdust problem.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

What? You're saying you're not supposed to drink sawdust? I'll have to think about that one. Nice lid tho.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Oliver - you know that's just sawdust compressed into a cool lid don't ya???


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm a tea junkie, I'd have to carve out a patriot, dressed as an Indian, dumping a case of tea overboard, which is a lot to fit on a 5 inch disk. You're certainly the king of woodworking amusements. But it will be hard to ever top the wood chopper and the guy in the outhouse.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> Besides, sometimes you need to swill down a big gulp of dark roast expresso-grade caffeine to keep on moving and those store-bought sippin’ things ain’t gonna cut it. Does my lid help keep the coffee warm? I don’t know and I don’t care. Hot or cold, coffee’s coffee and I’ll give it up when they pry the cup from my cold, dead hand. It won’t be easy, it’ll be a tight grip. :wink:


Im with you on that one Oliver and it got to be BLACK!!!! Just dont throw out the old coffee:frown::frown:


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> This lid for my coffee mug may not be the silliest project I’ve ever made although it could be close. Of course, I pride myself on making nonsensical and silly things so this is my kind of shop project.
> 
> See, I drink coffee all day and like to have cup in the shop. *What I don’t like is sawdust in my coffee so I wanted something to cover the cup when I’m not drinking.* Oh sure, I know there are all kinds of commercial cups out there with fancy tops that have little sliding covers or such but that’s not *The Woodworker Way*. If you have a lathe you turn something like this. If you have a brand spanking new CNC you gleefully put it to work.
> 
> Besides, sometimes you need to swill down a big gulp of dark roast expresso-grade caffeine to keep on moving and those store-bought sippin’ things ain’t gonna cut it. Does my lid help keep the coffee warm? I don’t know and I don’t care. Hot or cold, coffee’s coffee and I’ll give it up when they pry the cup from my cold, dead hand. It won’t be easy, it’ll be a tight grip. :wink:


Huh! What! How else you gonna get your roughage if you use the lid. The better purpose, taking into account where you live, is to keep the mosquitoes and the gnats out.

Enjoy the new toy, Oliver.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Gaffboat said:


> This lid for my coffee mug may not be the silliest project I’ve ever made although it could be close. Of course, I pride myself on making nonsensical and silly things so this is my kind of shop project.
> 
> See, I drink coffee all day and like to have cup in the shop. What I don’t like is sawdust in my coffee so I wanted something to cover the cup when I’m not drinking. Oh sure, I know there are all kinds of commercial cups out there with fancy tops that have little sliding covers or such but that’s not *The Woodworker Way*. If you have a lathe you turn something like this. If you have a brand spanking new CNC you gleefully put it to work.
> 
> Besides, sometimes you need to swill down a big gulp of dark roast expresso-grade caffeine to keep on moving and those store-bought sippin’ things ain’t gonna cut it. Does my lid help keep the coffee warm? I don’t know and I don’t care. Hot or cold, coffee’s coffee and I’ll give it up when they pry the cup from my cold, dead hand. It won’t be easy, it’ll be a tight grip. :wink:


I also drink a lot of coffee but cant seem to get a decent brand lately.Has anyone tried the coffee beans which have passed through a wild animals' alimentary tract ? Like your lid Oliver,quality job.Jamesjj


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

schnewj said:


> Huh! What! How else you gonna get your roughage if you use the lid. The better purpose, taking into account where you live, is to keep the mosquitoes and the gnats out.
> 
> Enjoy the new toy, Oliver.


mosquitoes and things in my coffee ? That would bug me! It would gnat be cool!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent choice for a lid.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

kp91 said:


> @Gaffboat -- don't like coffee


I didn't think anyone who goes to sea for a living would not be a coffee drinker. I didn't until I got the mid-watch.

Great lid Oliver.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

It's all your fault, Oliver... now I have to get a lathe or CNC to save my coffee from accumulating sawdust.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I like it , simple yet effective(and it looks cool ) .
I'm certain we're going to see all kinds of neat things in the future built from you and your new toy


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm worried about you Oliver, we all drink coffee with sawdust in it, that's normal. N


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

neville9999 said:


> I'm worried about you Oliver, we all drink coffee with sawdust in it, that's normal. N


But, Neville, I'm worried that the tannins in the sawdust are going to combine with the alcohol in my evening Jameson and are going to stain the inside of my arteries which may confuse physicians if I ever need an MRI. Plus, I hate it when my moustache strains out the sawdust when I drink and I have to comb it out. :laugh:


----------



## Badger2 (Nov 11, 2014)

Great idea, ell done.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> But, Neville, I'm worried that the tannins in the sawdust are going to combine with the alcohol in my evening Jameson and are going to stain the inside of my arteries which may confuse physicians if I ever need an MRI. Plus,* I hate it when my moustache strains out the sawdust when I drink and I have to comb it out*. :laugh:


One of my Hygienists, who was a chemist by degree, always purported that the more contaminants a HVAC filter collected on the filter,the more efficient it became at filtering. I could never convince him that although true in theory, the efficiency of the system was compromised and actually became less efficient because of a loss of air flow. There was a point of diminishing returns on the debris collection of the filter vs the system operation. 

So, with that, said, why are you combing the dust out of the 'stache? I'd leave them there until they started falling off into your vitals! >>>


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

That doesn't look silly it looks practical and is a great safety device.

Neat small useful project for practice.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Oliver.

How you did it?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

old coasty said:


> I didn't think anyone who goes to sea for a living would not be a coffee drinker. I didn't until I got the mid-watch.
> 
> Great lid Oliver.


I grew up in the tropics, never acquired a taste for hot beverages. I brew a lot of iced tea, however!

Only thing to remember about caffeinated beverages on the mid-watch is remembering to stop drinking them 2 hours before the watch was over.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Very very kewl, Oliver!


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

kp91 said:


> I grew up in the tropics, never acquired a taste for hot beverages. I brew a lot of iced tea, however!
> 
> Only thing to remember about caffeinated beverages on the mid-watch is remembering to stop drinking them 2 hours before the watch was over.


Solved that problem when I ended up with the 4 to 8 watch.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Gaffboat said:


> This lid for my coffee mug may not be the silliest project I’ve ever made although it could be close. Of course, I pride myself on making nonsensical and silly things so this is my kind of shop project.
> 
> See, I drink coffee all day and like to have cup in the shop. What I don’t like is sawdust in my coffee so I wanted something to cover the cup when I’m not drinking. Oh sure, I know there are all kinds of commercial cups out there with fancy tops that have little sliding covers or such but that’s not *The Woodworker Way*. If you have a lathe you turn something like this. If you have a brand spanking new CNC you gleefully put it to work.
> 
> Besides, sometimes you need to swill down a big gulp of dark roast expresso-grade caffeine to keep on moving and those store-bought sippin’ things ain’t gonna cut it. Does my lid help keep the coffee warm? I don’t know and I don’t care. Hot or cold, coffee’s coffee and I’ll give it up when they pry the cup from my cold, dead hand. It won’t be easy, it’ll be a tight grip. :wink:


It's silly and that is the reason I like it. :wink:


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Yep; the good old Graveyard Watch. Coffee and matchsticks it is then !


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Oliver, you are a genius. Every time I go to Golden Corral I get unsweetened iced tea. And every time I go back to the buffet, someone comes by and tops off my tea, with sweetened tea. They never come when I've sitting it seems. I need to make one of those, saying unsweetened tea only, for my glass on my Golden Corral visits, and problem solved. I am so thankful you didn't go over to the dark side.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I like it.:smile:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great artwork, Oliver! It can do double duty, the flip side that is, as a coaster for the whisky .


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Great artwork, Oliver! It can do double duty, the flip side that is, as a coaster for the whisky .


Now, that greatly increases the utility of the lid. Good thinking.


----------

